# male vs. female pug?



## menehune2006 (Feb 19, 2007)

hey. i'm planning on getting a pug this summer but i haven't decided if i want a female or male. does anyone know about sex differences in pugs? i think i'm leaning towards male, especially since we've only had male dogs. i plan on getting my pet neutered. i have an 8 yr old male lab mix (and he still thinks he's a puppy!) and a 10 yr old female cat. any info would be helpful. thanks


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

My husband prefers female dogs over males - he's had both and the females have caused less problems. I've had both - neither gave me problems. I think females have more of a tendency to stay on their own property vs the males that want to explore more.

Since you are neutering him, there shouldn't be that much difference - just go more on personality and how the pup reacts to you


----------



## menehune2006 (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks. i figured i just go with whichever pup i took to. is it more expensive to neuter a female than a male? if yes, about how much so?


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

Females are always more expensive then males as its major surgery for them. The difference in prices vary from vet to vet - most go by the weight of the animal as far as price.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Please go through the Pug Club to find a good breeder, DON'T buy fro ma petshop or backyard breeder. Her are some links to find reputable breeders that health test and stand behind the dogs they produce. They also have to abide by the Code Of Ethics as stated in the Club charter.

http://www.pugs.org/
http://www.pugs.org/indexbreeder.htm


Hope this helps


----------



## FCDelilah (Jan 31, 2007)

Or you could always go with a pug rescue.  

I got my pug from a breeder. I choose females over males because I dont like how males tend to mark stuff. I havent had a problem with Kisha. 

Pugs are hard to house train, many accidents happened here ugh! And alot of pug owners I talked to on a pug board has had problems with getting the pugs to go potty out doors. 

Pugs are such great pets and I am planning on getting another this fall. Right now I have a fawn, and I want a black female pug approx Kisha's age so they can play and be together. 

Kisha is sleeping right now next to my chair... snoring....Lol.  

Good luck finding a pup!


----------



## menehune2006 (Feb 19, 2007)

what pug boards have you gone to? i've been trying to find one


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Here are a couple good ones. 
http://www.pugvillage.com/forum/index.php (very friendly)

http://www.pugs.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=index



FCDelilah said:


> Or you could always go with a pug rescue.
> 
> I got my pug from a breeder. I choose females over males because I dont like how males tend to mark stuff. I havent had a problem with Kisha.
> 
> ...



My male has had no problem with marking, of course, he was nuetered at 6 months.


----------



## menehune2006 (Feb 19, 2007)

cshellenberger said:


> Here are a couple good ones.
> http://www.pugvillage.com/forum/index.php (very friendly)
> 
> http://www.pugs.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=index
> ...



thanks for those sites. they help a lot. i can't wait to be a pugger mommy. i wouldd do a rescue but the houston area doesn't have one and i'm without a car currently so i can't drive up to dallas. i'll rescue my second pug  seeing as how everyone talks about how addicting they are!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

menehune2006 said:


> thanks for those sites. they help a lot. i can't wait to be a pugger mommy. i wouldd do a rescue but the houston area doesn't have one and i'm without a car currently so i can't drive up to dallas. i'll rescue my second pug  seeing as how everyone talks about how addicting they are!


Here are3 two Pug rescues in/near Houston

Pug Rescue of South East Texas (PRoSET), Nita Baird, 4106 Kitchen Hill Ln., Sugar Land, TX (281) 565-6890 * [email protected] * http://www.proset.org

Pug Rescue of Texas, 6237 Locke Ln., Houston, TX 77057 * (713) 785-2679

Don't rely on the links, call.


----------



## menehune2006 (Feb 19, 2007)

cshellenberger said:


> Here are3 two Pug rescues in/near Houston
> 
> Pug Rescue of South East Texas (PRoSET), Nita Baird, 4106 Kitchen Hill Ln., Sugar Land, TX (281) 565-6890 * [email protected] * http://www.proset.org
> 
> ...


thanks i'll have to look into those as may gets closer.


----------

